

How to Prepare Your Input: A cookbook written by the OS guru Andrew Tanenbaum - DanielHimmelein
http://www.cs.vu.nl/~ast/home/how_to_prep.pdf

======
joezydeco
It sure seems Dr. Tannenbaum loves his desserts way way more than his entrees.

